

Snapjoy Adds Brilliant "Copy" Feature - jpren
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/26/snapjoy-prepares-for-full-launch-adds-brilliant-copy-feature-to-its-photo-offering/

======
nopassrecover
Snapjoy seems pretty cool, and the team seems like a bunch of awesome+smart
people who I'd love to meet (e.g. <http://www.slideshare.net/michaeldwan>) but
this article is terrible.

Going by Snapjoy's blog (<http://blog.snapjoy.com/2012/copy/>) this new copy
feature seems to be "include friend albums on my timeline" which doesn't seem
revolutionary or anything. If you were to pick a recent feature I think the
fact they added SSL 10 days ago is just as noteworthy, and the ability to
"liberate your data" and control your photos a week before that is even more
interesting.

So given this there is something really odd about TechCrunch raving so
unabashedly about Snapjoy. For instance, the article raves about the Copy
feature, the Shuffle feature (browse your photos in random order), and then
makes the claim that Snapjoy "nailed the timeline concept way before other big
companies" (despite the fact they were still in private beta when Facebook
launched Timeline).

The article even turns the lack of pricing plans, which seems like a point
that invites legitimate criticism for a photo storage company, into a
reassuring endorsement: "the future pricing plans aren’t available yet. Once
they are, I think that you’ll be very impressed.".

And this all from the author (Drew Olanoff) who 2 days ago tore the new
MySpace demo concepts to shreds ([http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/24/the-mere-
existence-of-a-new...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/24/the-mere-existence-of-
a-new-myspace-makes-me-want-to-hurl-just-let-it-go/)) because "pretty things
don't win" (despite lauding Snapjoy as being a "work of art") and then threw
an ad hominem at Harrison Weber from The Next Web (Drew's former employer) in
for good measure.

From what I can tell Drew doesn't have any conflicting interests (he just
really likes Snapjoy and sings its praises through many articles and tweets)
but this really doesn't feel like professional media.

------
bialecki
I'm torn. On the one hand It's frustrating "major" tech new sites are now
feature announcements for selected companies. On the other hand, this is a big
problem. I do want a feed of cool new tech, but I guess I'd rather get it from
the horse's mouth and decide whether I want to continue to follow or not.

Sorry this is OT, nothing against Snapjoy, I guess I just wish this was on the
Snapjoy blog rather than from TC.

------
artursapek
How is that brilliant?

~~~
snogglethorpe
What does it even _mean_? The article is pretty incoherent...

~~~
artursapek
Techcrunch is idiotic, I wish people would stop posting it to HN.

------
djtriptych
I think maybe the title should be: Snapjoy Adds "Brilliant" Copy Feature.

They stored a reference to a thing instead of a thing. Not exactly
groundbreaking.

That said, it's nice to see a photo service catering to a modern hyper
connected audience. Techcrunch is the problem here.

------
ajays
This reads like a PR release straight from Snapjoy (nothing against Snapjoy,
of course).

Isn't there a law that bloggers (or news outlets) must disclose that they've
been paid to run such pieces?

------
moe
What is Snapjoy?

~~~
Evbn
YC photo sharing site.

